# 10 Days of rain.



## wa-loaf (May 15, 2011)

In the forecast. :smash:


----------



## hammer (May 15, 2011)

Good time to patch up bare spots in the lawn...


----------



## roark (May 15, 2011)

^ yup, gonna out some more seed out tomorrow. So far it's just been what I can easily water


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 15, 2011)

Worst spring in 40 some yrs -- Sux   Bigtime !!


----------



## thetrailboss (May 15, 2011)

It is starting to feel like the so-called-summer of 2009 when it rained pretty much everyday.  This is crazy.


----------



## riverc0il (May 15, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Worst spring in 40 some yrs -- Sux   Bigtime !!


Except for skiing. ;-)

Seriously guys? You jumping off the cliff already? One week of rain and a few rainy weekends in April and its the worst in 40 years? Meh. Sure the heck beats hot, sticky, and humid, could be worse: an early summer.


----------



## TheBEast (May 16, 2011)

Just put a damper on my plan to ride my bike to work 1-2 days a week (did it twice last week)....but the lawn/flowers could use the moisture for sure.  Will just mean when it does stop raining I'll have a jungle to mow!


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 16, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Except for skiing. ;-)
> 
> Seriously guys? You jumping off the cliff already? One week of rain and a few rainy weekends in April and its the worst in 40 years? Meh. Sure the heck beats hot, sticky, and humid, could be worse: an early summer.



Not sure bout where u live Riv BUT up here some towns have and ARE experiencing a 100 yr FLOOD with homes being lost and our land is PONDING well  beyond any levels in past 42 yrs that we've owned it . Its getting serious for many . 

Fortunately my cellar is very sound but i've seen some bad situations this spring with multiple FEET of water in basements and this new 10 day stretch is only making matters worse . We came back thru the Dacks Yesterday and the rivers were over their banks and the Racqutte river in particular has been raising hell with homeowners in a few towns -- so YEAH its bad and not  a lite hearted matter for those without flood insurance  . FEMA was in the area last week - to give u an idea of the seriousness of the situation


----------



## bigbog (May 16, 2011)

hammer said:


> Good time to patch up bare spots in the lawn...


If one can find em' thru the jungle(LOL).....Thursday looks like the first day to mow...in eastern mid-central Maine.
*Same goes for people along the upper Kennebec and Penobscot Rivers, as well as lower stretches of major feeder streams/brooks up here Warp, but flatter terrain = not as serious as the mtns & valleys in northern NYS.  Best of Luck in combatting...


----------



## snoseek (May 16, 2011)

The weather here sucks pretty bad in general. Boston recieves more annual rain than Seattle. You all can have your "four distinct seasons", come November I'm going back to the sunshine. 

Ahhhh I already feel better!


----------



## mlctvt (May 16, 2011)

TheBEast said:


> Just put a damper on my plan to ride my bike to work 1-2 days a week (did it twice last week)....



This week is national Bike to Work week. Don't you know it rains every year for national Bike to work week? At least it seems that it has for that last few years anyway.


----------



## riverc0il (May 16, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Not sure bout where u live Riv BUT up here some towns have and ARE experiencing a 100 yr FLOOD with homes being lost and our land is PONDING well  beyond any levels in past 42 yrs that we've owned it . Its getting serious for many .
> 
> Fortunately my cellar is very sound but i've seen some bad situations this spring with multiple FEET of water in basements and this new 10 day stretch is only making matters worse . We came back thru the Dacks Yesterday and the rivers were over their banks and the Racqutte river in particular has been raising hell with homeowners in a few towns -- so YEAH its bad and not  a lite hearted matter for those without flood insurance  . FEMA was in the area last week - to give u an idea of the seriousness of the situation


Sorry to hear, Warp! I guess I should have been asking how things are up in your area instead of generalizing my local experience. 

Round these parts, the rain has been off an on, and generally light. I even got out and did a ride on Sunday and I could have done one this morning if I didn't have to be at work early. Bummer that those negatively effected by the weather has extended up into the northeast.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 16, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Sorry to hear, Warp! I guess I should have been asking how things are up in your area instead of generalizing my local experience.
> 
> Round these parts, the rain has been off an on, and generally light. I even got out and did a ride on Sunday and I could have done one this morning if I didn't have to be at work early. Bummer that those negatively effected by the weather has extended up into the northeast
> 
> ...


----------



## Nick (May 17, 2011)

Yeah this rain is getting depressing now. 

Maybe I should have been a fish. Although I agree it's good for the lawns at least


----------



## deadheadskier (May 17, 2011)

Just as long as it is gone by Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## Glenn (May 18, 2011)

Mowing when this dries out should be interesting.


----------



## drjeff (May 18, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Mowing when this dries out should be interesting.



Yup, make 1 pass, and by the time you turn around to make the next pass over, the one you just cut will need it again!  :lol:


----------



## Glenn (May 18, 2011)

I call the the ol' "Double Cut". Usually, when it gets that bad, I'll break out the walk behind leaf blower to spread out the clippings post mow.


----------



## drjeff (May 18, 2011)

Glenn said:


> I call the the ol' "Double Cut". Usually, when it gets that bad, I'll break out the walk behind leaf blower to spread out the clippings post mow.



I just pay 2 small people whom you know $2 each to do some spreading of the clumped clippings!  I used to be able to just pay them $1 each,  but they drove a hard bargain this spring!  :lol:


----------



## Glenn (May 18, 2011)

I see Dannel's budget is having an effect on everyone!


----------



## drjeff (May 18, 2011)

Glenn said:


> I see Dannel's budget is having an effect on everyone!



Yup!  I tried to talk some sense into him for the 30 seconds I was having my picture taken with him Monday night,  but instead I ended up worried that he'd try and convince the 2 small people to 1st unionize and then want paid sick days!   :lol:


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 18, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Yup!  I tried to talk some sense into him for the 30 seconds I was having my picture taken with him Monday night,  but instead I ended up worried that he'd try and convince the 2 small people to 1st unionize and then want paid sick days!   :lol:



Great fun i used to "negotiate " every yr with my "workforce" when they lived here . We started them out with performance based contracts when they were 6 yrs old and let them  're-open " each yr with automatic 5%incremental raises but they had to negotiate beyond that   for any additional $$and sign the contract w.

We had a hoot each Xmas negotiating the contract . The Queen and I were MGT . We NEVER refused their demands BUT ALLWAYS returned to the table saying so u want to mAKE  - $100 A WEEK NO PROBLEM HEREES A LIST OF PROJECT management EXPECTS FOR THAT AMT . .So the contracts usualy were like for 10bucks 12 bucks etc back in the late 70's early 80's  

My son after watching his big sis go thru that says to me " Dad can i just haver what i had last yr and skip all this nonsense - I about peed myself laffing


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 19, 2011)

Weather  just broke at noon   beautiful sunny 74 degree day now -- Just back from a nice 3 mile walk along the St Lawrence , Everything is VERY green and flowers are in bloom ==damn its good to feel the sun after this long rainy spell


----------



## bigbog (May 20, 2011)

At least it IS good weather to fix spots in the lawn.......but that seems about right Warp = that clearing arrives up here on Sunday.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 20, 2011)

Sun came out this afternoon. Grabbed the chance to mow. Will probably need another pass by Sunday.


----------



## Nick (May 20, 2011)

Yeah, I didn't mow today, way to busy at work but I probably should have. Esp. since it will be raining the rest of the weekend. It's like a jungle out there.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 21, 2011)

Another tremendous downpour last nite . it Teemed for 40 minute my Back 90 ft of my lot is under 1.5 to 2 ft of standing water -- fortunately its 100 ft from the house which is dry ,

I just cut the grass "WITH A SELF PROPELLED  22 in mower -- can't get any tractors on the ground its pretty saturated. Man its been MANY a yr since i've seen 2 month's of rain like this . And --In - Accuweather is calling for rain each of the NEXT 15 friggin days .


----------



## billski (May 25, 2011)

Our rain finally stopped on Thursday morning.  Thinking of Warp's experience.  We had two basement "floods".  The first was 2-feet, the second was one foot.  We HAD finished basement.  We installed a french drain, a sump, main sump pump, secondary backup pump and battery backup on the second pump.  Finally a water alarm which dials our cell phone.    We have not had any problems now for seven years.  Really sucked.

  I'm, a bit philosophical about it.  As long as we insist on weather-dependent activities, we're going to have to learn to deal with it.   Isn't this a lot like skiing in or after a rain?  I've managed to sneak out now and then and plant seed, clear brush and many other boring domestic duties including doing projects I've procrastinated on for years (like deep-sixing some skis).  

The lawn?  I'm growing hay this year.  Literally.  I think I'll just borrow a goat.  This year I gave up on "Another Pleasant Valley Sunday" illusion.  I've seen more lawns in our town with 8-10" of hay in their yard.  

We hired a contractor to rebuild our collapsed porch.  With the rain, he's been a no show for weeks.  Reminds me of "Money Pit".   "Two more weeks!"



Don't sweat the small stuff.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 26, 2011)

Damn !!! Bill that sux.

 Sorry to hear about the basement flooding , you certainly had  what appears to be a GOOD  system but when we get 2 solid month's of rain it is often Mission Impossible , My land is now dry and i finally got to cut the hayfiels on the last 90 ft YESTERDAY . Sunny now BUT gues what's coming for next several days ,

One more flooding of the back 90 and i'm headed to Cooperative Extension and filing a permit for a fish farm pond -- git me some of them GUVMINT handouts and Free STUFF  














billski said:


> Our rain finally stopped on Thursday morning.  Thinking of Warp's experience.  We had two basement "floods".  The first was 2-feet, the second was one foot.  We HAD finished basement.  We installed a french drain, a sump, main sump pump, secondary backup pump and battery backup on the second pump.  Finally a water alarm which dials our cell phone.    We have not had any problems now for seven years.  Really sucked.
> 
> I'm, a bit philosophical about it.  As long as we insist on weather-dependent activities, we're going to have to learn to deal with it.   Isn't this a lot like skiing in or after a rain?  I've managed to sneak out now and then and plant seed, clear brush and many other boring domestic duties including doing projects I've procrastinated on for years (like deep-sixing some skis).
> 
> ...


----------



## billski (May 26, 2011)

Armageddon is near.
Tornados, Floods, and now

*[FONT=&quot]Stink Bug Alert[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]We have received reports of increased stinkbug activity in your area. [/FONT]

source: Scotts.com


----------



## billski (May 26, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> One more flooding of the back 90 and i'm headed to Cooperative Extension and filing a permit for a fish farm pond -- git me some of them GUVMINT handouts and Free STUFF



You have the potential for an indoor swimming pool (cement pond). :-x  That will take you up in status to the Warren Buffet and Bill Gates stature.


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 26, 2011)

The northern 3/4s of VT is under a tornado watch until 8 PM! :-o


----------



## MadPadraic (May 30, 2011)

10 more days of rain would be welcome after this weekend. How long until October?


----------



## Nick (Jun 17, 2011)

More today  

On the plus side the lawn is looking greeeeeeen


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 17, 2011)

Nick said:


> More today
> 
> On the plus side the lawn is looking greeeeeeen


Yea, I was quick to pipe in about 10 days of rain not being the end of the world. But more rainy days than not in the past month is getting a little old. Even a summer hater like me is ready for some sunny days at this point.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 17, 2011)

All this rain really sucks!  We have _another_ big severe thunder storm moving through right now.  They said it could produce quarter sized hail and 60mph winds...


----------



## billski (Jun 18, 2011)

My weeds are lovin' it!  Harvested my first cutting of hay last week.  We lost the dog in the yard two weeks ago.  We're gonna make a hay maze and start charging admission.

Hey, what's up with the mosquitoes?  They seem to be biting all day long now.  Not enough blood to go around?  We've only got one bat on patrol.  I'm gonna get some from overseas on H1B visas.  Free food and lodging.


----------

